# List Prime Day deals of KB interest here



## The Hooded Claw

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_PD17_1a1_w?node=8885530011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-1&pf_rd_r=J9WFXM20HERAX4CV8JN7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1c86d845-a2a9-4a2f-aac5-2dbc3a6e5e2a&pf_rd_i=283155

$5 off any $15 *physical* book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lots of Kindles on sale for the next 5 hours or so . . . including both Voyage and Oasis.

Kindles on Amazon


----------



## CegAbq

I want to get in on deals but feel like I'm not going to be able to stay in touch with various notification options to catch them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Buy a Kindle Book, get a credit for 40%

This looks like a good deal if there's a higher priced book you're interested in. Credit back may be up to $20. Must buy today -- I think the offer is available all day long. Then you get an email with the credit amount which is good through July 25.

I think it's only good on ONE book per person.

eta: and it works! I had a book on my wishlist that was $27.43. 

Just bought it and immediately got a notice that I had an ebook credit of 40%.

Now, when I go to any kindle book page on Amazon, under the 'buy now' button is a notation that says I have $10.97 in ebook credits.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Buy a Kindle Book, get a credit for 40%
> 
> This looks like a good deal if there's a higher priced book you're interested in. Credit back may be up to $20. Must buy today -- I think the offer is available all day long. Then you get an email with the credit amount which is good through July 25.
> 
> I think it's only good on ONE book per person.


I got an email last night that I had a qualifying order whereby I would get my next digital book with a 40% promo credit based on the price of the book I had purchased earlier.

I immediately purchased one of the higher priced books from my wish list. Unfortunately, I didn't pay attention to the order # for which book was my qualifying purchase ... the first book I purchased during the qualifying time was a free book and my "promo credit" on the new order was 40% of zero.

Slightly irritating but mostly laughable!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I got an email last night that I had a qualifying order whereby I would get my next digital book with a 40% promo credit based on the price of the book I had purchased earlier.
> 
> I immediately purchased one of the higher priced books from my wish list. Unfortunately, I didn't pay attention to the order # for which book was my qualifying purchase ... the first book I purchased during the qualifying time was a free book and my "promo credit" on the new order was 40% of zero.
> 
> Slightly irritating but mostly laughable!


Oops! 

I guess it counts for the first book that you buy during the promo period -- which might have started last night. I don't remember seeing an email but I had a library book come available today and when I went to retrieve it I saw the notice splashed all over Amazon.

And then I went to my wishlist (after sharing here, of course) 'cause I knew I had some higher priced books there that I was waiting for a reduction on.


----------



## Linjeakel

Prime day is also up and running here in the UK and there are some great deals on Kindles and other Amazon devices and also up to 40% saving on Kindle Unlimited subscriptions.

Go forth and spend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Go forth and spend.


That's just what they _want_ you to do!


----------



## Atunah

I got me a year of KU to tack on to my current 2 year, which runs out on the 30th. I did the 1 year this time as it isn't so much out of pocket. 

I'll keep reading this thread as I find the sales to be very confusing. So many different ways and there are often such restrictions on how to get a deal that I'll need a map.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thankfully I hadn't ordered any books and burned my 40% credit unknowingly. I had a $52 book that had been in my list for a long time. It's mine, all mine, and I've got an email advising me of the credit. Note that you must use or lose the credit. Expires July 25th. Thanks for the heads up about this!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thankfully I hadn't ordered any books and burned my 40% credit unknowingly. I had a $52 book that had been in my list for a long time. It's mine, all mine, and I've got an email advising me of the credit. Note that you must use or lose the credit. Expires July 25th. Thanks for the heads up about this!


You're welcome . . . and I don't anticipate any problem spending my book credit by July 25th -- note that it doesn't apply to anything else and will NOT be shown as part of your gift card balance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> Lots of Kindles on sale for the next 5 hours or so . . . including both Voyage and Oasis.
> 
> Kindles on Amazon


FWIW, it looks like these deals are still available -- apparently for the next 12 hours or so.


----------



## NogDog

Only thing I've ordered is a camera backpack that I could put my Kindle in. Does that count?


----------



## crebel

Haven't ordered a thing this year!


----------



## CegAbq

crebel said:


> Haven't ordered a thing this year!


I've got some on a watchlist but I don't think they are going to be offered.


----------



## 31842

I grabbed a Kindle Fire 7 in a flashy blue for only $30.



The deals on the Echo (only $90 - normally $190)



And the Dot ($35) are also pretty amazing.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Haven't ordered a thing this year!


Outside the KU sub, I haven't either. I already have my Instant pot, I already have a kindle, umm, kindles. 
I already have an Echo and a Dot and I have the 8 inch Fire I bought in a sale recently. Its even cheaper now and its a nice device. Its my game player thingie mostly, I don't read from tablets.

As I sit here, surrounded by gadgets, I realize I only have 2 hands and one head so I can only use one at a time anyway. 

But I'll keep an open mind and keep checking all day.

I am confused about the 40% off a book thing. So I have to buy a book, any book and then I get 40% off the next book I buy? Or the first book? Or does the first book have to be higher priced so I get the 40% off on it, but on the second book? Totally befuddled.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am confused about the 40% off a book thing. So I have to buy a book, any book and then I get 40% off the next book I buy? Or the first book? Or does the first book have to be higher priced so I get the 40% off on it, but on the second book? Totally befuddled.


You buy the first book, then you get a credit of 40% of the price of the first book when you buy a next book. It shows up in your confirmation email when you buy the second book.

So if you bought Book 1 for $10, you would get a promo credit of $4.00 off of a next book. The first book I bought was free, so the $9.99 book I bought next had a promo credit of $0.00 since 40% of zero is still zero! If you bought a .99 book, you'll only get a promo credit of .39, so you definitely want to splurge on a higher-priced book first.


----------



## readingril

*pouts*

My post went into a blackhole.

Yesterday evening I 'bought' a free book. Or two. And promptly got that email about the 40% off thing (You've earned a promotional credit equal to 40% of the purchase price of your recent Kindle book purchase). So someone correct me if my math is wrong, but 40% off nothing is nothing, right? For the heck of it I double checked the order number mentioned in the email... it was free all right!

What I really want is a second bluetooth cheap speaker. I have the Amazon Basics one that's on the Alexa Deals page, haven't really looked for another one. I'm looking for a speaker to pair with the living room Echo that I could listen to in the kitchen. Of course I could just buy another Dot... decisions decisions.

Hopefully this won't fall into the same hole as the other post!


----------



## Jane917

I want the Philips Air Fryer to show up as a Prime Deal, but no such luck!


----------



## crebel

Jane917 said:


> I want the Philips Air Fryer to show up as a Prime Deal, but no such luck!


Currently listed on my page 2 of "Kitchen/upcoming" to start in about 25 minutes. Current price $187.99, no idea what the prime day price will be. I'm watching, but doubt I'll spend that much.

They only marked the Black and Decker air fryer down $10.00 when it started a few minutes ago. Bah humbug.


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> Currently listed on my page 2 of "Kitchen/upcoming" to start in about 25 minutes. Current price $187.99, no idea what the prime day price will be. I'm watching, but doubt I'll spend that much.
> 
> They only marked the Black and Decker air fryer down $10.00 when it started a few minutes ago. Bah humbug.


Thanks for alerting me to this. It is a smaller model than I have been looking at, but I will reconsider depending on the price.


----------



## CegAbq

crebel said:


> Currently listed on my page 2 of "Kitchen/upcoming" to start in about 25 minutes. Current price $187.99, no idea what the prime day price will be. I'm watching, but doubt I'll spend that much.
> 
> They only marked the Black and Decker air fryer down $10.00 when it started a few minutes ago. Bah humbug.


Was on my Page 10 !!!


----------



## CegAbq

Is there someplace on the browser-based site one can go to see the deals one is watching?


----------



## crebel

CegAbq said:


> Is there someplace on the browser-based site one can go to see the deals one is watching?


On mine, watched deals are at the bottom of every Prime Day page. Took me a while to figure that out this morning when they took away the "deals you are watching" link at the top of every page.


----------



## crebel

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for alerting me to this. It is a smaller model than I have been looking at, but I will reconsider depending on the price.


$119.95 - not bad at all, they'll go fast. I left it there for the rest of you,


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> Currently listed on my page 2 of "Kitchen/upcoming" to start in about 25 minutes. Current price $187.99, no idea what the prime day price will be. I'm watching, but doubt I'll spend that much.
> 
> They only marked the Black and Decker air fryer down $10.00 when it started a few minutes ago. Bah humbug.


The Philips Airfryer original is marked down 40% to $119. Definitely a good deal, but I still have to think about it.


----------



## CegAbq

crebel said:


> On mine, watched deals are at the bottom of every Prime Day page. Took me a while to figure that out this morning when they took away the "deals you are watching" link at the top of every page.


Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's just what they _want_ you to do!


Indeed - and I was going to. I was going to get an Echo Dot - here in the UK they're down from £49.99 to £34.99 and on the product page it says if you order through the Prime Now app and it's your first order - which mine would be - you can put in a code and get another £10 off, making it effectively half price - a good deal.

But when I enter the code it won't accept it. Not only does it not take off the £10, it adds on £2 for a 'tip'. I decided to pass. I may regret it tomorrow, but I'll get over it!


----------



## CegAbq

They put a lot of  non-pet related stuff in pets: sewing machines?


----------



## Jane917

Jane917 said:


> The Philips Airfryer original is marked down 40% to $119. Definitely a good deal, but I still have to think about it.


The air fryer has already gone to waitlisted!


----------



## NightReader

I fell for the 40% of $0.00 too.  Darn it.


----------



## readingril

readingril said:


> What I really want is a second bluetooth cheap speaker. I have the Amazon Basics one that's on the Alexa Deals page, haven't really looked for another one. I'm looking for a speaker to pair with the living room Echo that I could listen to in the kitchen. Of course I could just buy another Dot... decisions decisions.


I found me a deal
https://www.amazon.com/Generation-Sony-Portable-Wireless-Bluetooth/dp/B071LTMJZ3

Gets me the Bluetooth speaker I want, and another Dot (hmmm where to put it?!?). My phone notified me of that one.

Also bought poop bags for walking the dogs, and a cheap spiralizer - both from the Alexa Deals page. I think I've done enough damage... time to close the Alexa Deals page!



NightReader said:


> I fell for the 40% of $0.00 too. Darn it.





crebel said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't pay attention to the order # for which book was my qualifying purchase ... the first book I purchased during the qualifying time was a free book and my "promo credit" on the new order was 40% of zero.
> 
> Slightly irritating but mostly laughable!


At least I'm in good company.


----------



## KndlShell

Does anyone happen to know if the "Buy a Kindle Book, get a credit for 40%" will work for if I pre-order a kindle book?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Indeed - and I was going to. I was going to get an Echo Dot - here in the UK they're down from £49.99 to £34.99 and on the product page it says if you order through the Prime Now app and it's your first order - which mine would be - you can put in a code and get another £10 off, making it effectively half price - a good deal.
> 
> But when I enter the code it won't accept it. Not only does it not take off the £10, it adds on £2 for a 'tip'. I decided to pass. I may regret it tomorrow, but I'll get over it!


You could gently complain . . . . . you might be able to talk them into giving it to you for what you want to pay.

I have NEVER heard of a 'tip' being automatically added!  'Course, here in the states, we get state sales taxes added -- it's not rolled into the price like VAT because the states all set different rates. Maybe it's something to do with Prime Now and how they deliver it?


----------



## Atunah

I don't know about UK, but in the US when you order via Prime Now the tip field is prefilled with an amount that is based on the value of the order. One can change it to anything else, or even zero. It says that the tip is voluntary. I tend to based that tip not on the value of the order, but the volume. If that makes sense. In my case they have to carry stuff up a couple of stairs so if I have heavy items in there it makes more sense to me to base it on that. I don't use Prime Now often anymore, but it has come in handy at times. 

So I basically made it out of Prime day with just my KU subscription this year. I just didn't need anything else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> So I basically made it out of Prime day with just my KU subscription this year. I just didn't need anything else.


I bought one $27 eBook, for which I got a nearly $11 credit.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> You could gently complain . . . . . you might be able to talk them into giving it to you for what you want to pay.
> 
> I have NEVER heard of a 'tip' being automatically added!  'Course, here in the states, we get state sales taxes added -- it's not rolled into the price like VAT because the states all set different rates. Maybe it's something to do with Prime Now and how they deliver it?


It seems that the reason the code wouldn't work is that you have to order over £40 to get the £10 off, and with the prime day deduction the Echo Dot was less than that. I would have had to order something else - and there wasn't anything else I wanted. Well, that's not strictly true - there were a LOT of other things I wanted, but nothing I really _needed_. 

And let's face it, I didn't really _need_ the Dot either. So I just let it go. I'm a terrible impulse buyer, especially when it comes to gadgets and gizmos, but I'm trying to curb my spending now I've retired. It seemed pointless to spend another £10 to get £10 off!


----------

